# Alessandra Ambrosio at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (x62) Update



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

* Backstage*

*

 

 

 

 

 *

*Runway*

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## Weltenbummler (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (x)*

Sehr bezauberne Beine hat Alessandra.


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (x25)*



Gollum schrieb:


> *Runway*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ale Ale! Ein Highlight, wie jedes Jahr! :WOW: :thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (x25)*

:thx: dir für die reizende Alessandra


----------



## ass20 (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (x25)*

Thanks so much


----------



## diamondtw (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (x25)*

She's amazing ! Thanks


----------



## kueber1 (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (x25)*

immer noch eine der Schärfsten


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*Alessandra Ambrosio at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (x25)*

37x

*Runway*

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Tolles Update :thx: dir


----------



## Freaker (11 Nov. 2015)

nice thanks


----------



## milchtoast (12 Nov. 2015)

Alessandra rulez!


----------



## iPerrote (12 Nov. 2015)

*Nice pics

Thanks for sexy Alessa*


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für das brasilianische Model! 
Tobi


----------



## king2805 (13 Nov. 2015)

danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## Ritek (3 Dez. 2015)

Thanks !!!!!!


----------

